# ObamaCare TRT



## BobaDefett (Jun 29, 2017)

Well I officially have low T. I had blood work done by my PCP, and my Total T came back at 389. I then changed my diet, starting exercising more, and dropped a large amount of weight. Got some more blood work done, and my T T went up to the mid 400 s. My PCP decided to schedule me with an endo for extensive blood work to see if I would be a candidate for TRT/HRT. As it turns out the soonest my endo would be able to set an appointment is Sept 18 2018. Now not wanting to wait that long I purchased a blood work panel from Private MD Labs who sent me to my local LabCorp. My results came back at 340. My PCP agrees that I would be an excellent candidate for TRT, but with a wait of over a year to see my endo I have decided to self medicate. My PCP is aware that I will be taking this route, and wants me to keep her informed so she can run the proper blood test to monitor my health accordingly. 

Now my question is when I finely do go to see my endo in just over a year, how long should I stop pinning so that the Test will clear my system to show my low levels so I can be picked up by Medicaid?

Now I know the half life of Test cyp is 8-12 days, but is that enough time from the last pin for my T lvls to drop back to normal (being low in this case) lvls?


P.S. Since I am on ObamaCare there are only 2 endos in my area that are available to me, the sept 2018 appointment was the soonest. 
My PCP can't put me on any type of Hormone therapy due to working for Daughters of Charity which is run by Nuns who do not allow Hormone therapy. Yes I just said my Nuns run my PCP. Its ****ing insane I know.    

I wanted to post a link to my Blood Work, but when I try the forum tells me I need 25 post before I can post links.


----------



## IHI (Jun 29, 2017)

2 weeks might suffice, 4 weeks best case scenario and once off off trt your levels will crash worse than they are now since nuts will be in total shut down at that point.

be glad your doc thinks that level is low, assume your a younger guy? 3 of friends my age were told at that level, your right where you need to be for your age


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2017)

I would take a least a month off before the test.

And holy shit is this a ****ed up story.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 29, 2017)

Are you talking a catholic run hospital/offices? I can get on board with the charity thing, but having my health decisions made by them.....no! I do believe a person would need to wait longer for their T levels to drop, and I'm sure someone who is very familiar with trt will chime in.


----------



## BobaDefett (Jun 29, 2017)

Im 36, so I dont know if you consider that young. I know my grandfather does lol.


----------



## snake (Jun 29, 2017)

3 Weeks and your TT will be in the shitter. I've been down this road a time or two. Here's the thing, if the Endo looks at the blood work, he'll see your LH and FSH is almost zero. That screams exogenous testosterone use. All I'm saying is you may need to be ready to address that question.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 29, 2017)

What about TRT clinics.  You'll probably have to pay out of pocket, and some are BS but there are some good ones too.  I don't know where you live or if this is an option, but if you're close to a city they should be available.  The trade off is you have scripted TRT, and you could switch it over to your endo and insurance coverage in Sept 2018.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 29, 2017)

Sounds like you need to find another PCP. No insurance can limit you to catholic doctors unless you are on free healthcare. Also you can typically get into a specialist sooner if you put yourself on a waiting list. You can also call them periodically to check for cancellations.


----------



## Illtemper (Jun 29, 2017)

Absolutely 1 month and you'll be in the 80's.......   

That is a seriously messed up story, yea obamacare.........


----------



## PFM (Jun 29, 2017)

I (heart) Obama and his care for all of us little people.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 29, 2017)

PFM said:


> I (heart) Obama and his care for all of us little people.



Who you callin little?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 29, 2017)

Like the others said, a month is good. 

And this endo must be ballin if he's booked for the next 15 months. That's crazy.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Like the others said, a month is good.
> 
> And this endo must be ballin if he's booked for the next 15 months. That's crazy.



They're ballin alright. Now that people who pay for their insurance got a 50% price increase over the last two years to pay for insurance for everybody else, all the newly insured are seeing endos and other specialist for any and everything that you used to have to pay for. It's not easy to see a specialist anymore, even if you are one of the paying customers.


----------

